# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  Quel moteur pour un jeu type worms 2D?

## grimgort

Bonjour  tous,

Comme beaucoup de personne, je souhaite dvelopper un jeux indpendant sans une grande exprience. Pour information, je suis ingnieur physicien et actuellement, je m'occupe de la maintenance d'un code de calcul (fortran+python). 
Je cherche donc des conseils pour choisir la suite de logiciel ncessaire pour mon jeux.  
Pour faire une brve description de mon jeux, ca ressemble  un worms 2D, temps rel et MMO. Donc ca donne du 2D avec des interactions sur le terrain (avec coulement d'un fluide dans l'idal). Je souhaite le dvelopper en C++. 
Il me faut une solution peu onreuse, du moins accessible  un indpendant (mme avec une commercialisation). 
Aprs quelques recherche, j'ai pens  la solution unreal engine + blender. Cependant, je me demande si ce n'est pas sortir la grosse artillerie pour un jeux 2D indpendant.
Je vais donc me reposer sur vos lumires^^

Merci d'avance.

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonjour,

Pour choisir un moteur, je conseille de faire un prototype du jeu, dans chacun des moteurs disponibles et intressant. Pour un tel cas, je me pencherai vers Godot, mais du coup, ce n'est plus du C++. De plus, je ne vois pas encore comment grer la destruction du terrain et c'est absolument ce point et le rseau qui doivent tre dans le prototype, sinon vous ne verrez pas les contraintes que vous imposeront le moteur.

----------


## grimgort

En effet, c'est le rseau et la physique qui sont les contraintes premires. Je prend note de tes commentaires mais si quelqu'un  une bonne connaissance des moteurs 3D je suis preneur. Ca m'vitera de tester un grand nombre de logiciel. Pour le langage de prog, je peux m'adapter. En plus Godot c'est du python et ca me sera utile d'apprendre ce langage pour mon boulot^^.

----------


## grimgort

Me revoil,

J'essaye donc de dvelopper un jeux mais tant dbutant, j'ai besoin de poser quelques questions. Actuellement, j'e veux faire un terrain destructible et je tente le moteur UE4. Aprs de nombreuses recherche, il semble qu'aucune fonction/classe dans UE4 ne permet de faire a. Par consquent je recherche une solution. Mon jeux tant en 2D, je recherche une solution pour pouvoir grer les pixels  ma guise et puis faire mon terrain destructible. Pour cela, il semble qu'il soit ncessaire de connaitre des bibliothques. La question est donc quel bibliothque je doit connaitre pour russir cela. Pour un jeux et l'intgration avec UE4, il semble que la meilleur solution soit OPENGL ou Directx (limite  un jeux windows...).  J'attend donc vos remarques pour me lancer dans les nombreux tutoriels du site. Par ailleurs, si vous avez des tutoriels divers et varier pour aider  programmer un jeux, je suis preneur.

Merci bien!

----------


## LittleWhite

Je pense que vous vous emmlez les pinceaux. Faire un terrain destructible n'est pas spcialement facile pour un moteur de jeux style Unity ou UE4. Disons que dans ma tte, je ne vois pas comment faire, mais peut tre une astuce m'chappe.
Par contre, partir sur OpenGL ou DirectX, c'est trs risqu. C'est trs risqu car ce sont des bibliothques de programmation, bas niveau, qui demande normment de travail. De plus, il n'y aura pas d'intgration avec UE (du moins je doute, ou je n'ai pas compris), car, UE utilise dj OpenGL/DirectX.

Si UE4 ne vous permet pas de faire un terrain destructible, alors il faut peut tre regard (se renseigner) si cela ne serait pas possible (ou si quelqu'un aurait essay) de le faire sur un autre moteur.

----------


## Bousk

Honnetement t'as juste pas l'air prt pour a ni de te rendre compte de ce que a reprsente.
Un terrain destructible c'est un boss de fin de donjon. Ca implique de maitriser et adapter son pathfind, ventuellement sa physique, et tout un tas de conneries que l'on peut simplifier et rendre plutt trivial dans le cas d'un sol fixe qui ne le sont plus.
T'es en 2D, top-down ? profil ?
En vue de profil, en grant le sol comme un polygone, il _suffirait_ de le modifier, en ajoutant des points pour changer un _ en \/ par exemple pour crer un trou. Aprs c'est du dtail, ajouter 1 ou 100 points ne devrait pas tre bien diffrent, faut juste prendre en compte les perfs et tout ce qui peut tre li...

Bref, vouloir faire un worms-like *temps-rel MMO* alors que tu sais pas rsoudre ce genre de problme, j'aurais tendance  dire : redescend sur terre (pour le moment)  ::roll::

----------


## Mat.M

> Aprs quelques recherche, j'ai pens  la solution unreal engine + blender. Cependant, je me demande si ce n'est pas sortir la grosse artillerie pour un jeux 2D indpendant.


Oui le Unreal Engine pour de la simple 2d a risque d'tre trop lourd et sortir la grosse artillerie..
perso je ferais un simple "wrapper" qui appel Open GL ou Direct X selon les cas

----------


## grimgort

Houl^^. Comment se faire incendier en quelques lignes :p 
Juste pour info, cela reste un projet, et si je n'arrive qu'a faire une partie c'est dj bien. C'est pas la peine de dire que je suis trop nul pour a et qu'il faut abandonner. En gnral, partir sur ce genre de raisonnement ne mne a rien...
Donc je veux faire une vue 2D de profil comme les anciens worms. J'ai trouv quelques tuto pour faire un terrain destructible aux liens ci-dessous :
http://gamedevelopment.tutsplus.com/...de--gamedev-45
http://web.archive.org/web/200901012...ble-level.html
http://www.syntaxwarriors.com/2012/x...pixel-shaders/

Bref, je vais allez voir du ct d'openGL aprs l'avoir fait sur XNA. Si vous avez des conseils utile, n'hsitez pas! en attendant, j'ai du pain sur la planche^^.

----------


## Kannagi

> C'est pas la peine de dire que je suis trop nul pour a et qu'il faut abandonner. En gnral, partir sur ce genre de raisonnement ne mne a rien...


Tu dis toi mme que t'es dbutant , donc oui vouloir faire un worms-like temps-rel MMO  c'est proche de l'utopie la  , le raisonnement est choisi plus un projet de ta taille , quand t'apprend a nager tu fait quoi ? tu vas deja sur une piscine de 5M de profondeur ,sans boue , sans rien ? c'est le meilleur moyen  de se noyer.

Je rejoins Bousk , sauf que pour ma part j'avais bien la flemme de redire ce qui se dit 500x sur le forum.
Mais le projet est trs consquent alors si on plus tu veux faire comme premier projet avec OpenGL ,oui c'est le meilleur moyen de se planter , aprs a dpens de ton but apprendre la prog ou vouloir un jeu vido ?Si tu veux que ton projet dure 5 ans (voir plus) oui C++ et OpenGL sont un bon choix.
Et encore tu apprendrais plus vite et mieux en visant un jeu moins ambitieux.

----------


## grimgort

J'tait tonn que ce genre de discoure ne soit pas encore tomb^^. L'objectif de ce topique tait simplement de m'aiguiller sur les chose  apprendre pour faire un worms-like, ou du moins tous ce qui peut me passer par la tte. Aprs la dure, la difficult, etc... a m'est un peu gal. Et effectivement je vais faire des petits jeux intermdiaires pour m'entrainer... Bref, j'avais hsitais  ouvrir cette discussion pour justement viter ce type de discoure strile^^. 
Donc si la prochaine rponse n'est pas utile je ferme la discussion comme a vous pourrez avoir la satisfaction de vous dire que vous avez ferm le clap  quelqu'un qui essaye d'apprendre^^.

Sinon merci a Mat.M et Little White qui ont essay d'aider sans remarque dsobligeante.

----------

